# I got my full camper enclosure done.



## SaltyGhost (Nov 13, 2014)

This is the first mod to my new SeaArk 2072. It's a full camper enclosure that will allow me to go boating when it's 35 degrees outside! All the pieces zipper off so I can use it when needed and take it off when not. It's not unusual for me to have to go 10 miles or so to get to where I'm going. It can be brutal from September till the ice forms. I used to freeze to death and hate life during those rides. Now, I will be able to sit back in blissful comfort.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Nov 13, 2014)

Very Nice! could make a nice place to camp in the summer as well.

is that Yamaha a 115/80? could you have run a 150/105 or larger?


----------



## SaltyGhost (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, it's a 115/80. I tried to get the 150/105 put on there but SeaArk absolutely refused. Kinda hard to believe, the boat is 20' long and 8' wide after all.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 13, 2014)

That thing is going to put a hurting on your gas mileage. But it looks freaking awesome!


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 13, 2014)

Very nice enclosure, looks very professional. Hope it works out well on the water.
Tim


----------



## KMixson (Nov 13, 2014)

That looks like a tour boat.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 13, 2014)

You need a fishing buddy?!  HAHA looks cozy!


----------



## openseat (Nov 14, 2014)

Definitely have comfort there!

I've always wanted to try something like that, with screens in place of the vinyl windows, as a way to keep mosquitoes off while catfishing on still summer nights. Of course you'd have to leave enough open room at the back to land fish.


----------



## SaltyGhost (Nov 14, 2014)

The center windows on each side have upside down smilies with screens for ventilation. I'm not too worried about the gas mileage. For some reason, putting gas in a boat is a lot less painful than into a truck or SUV.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 14, 2014)

SaltyGhost said:


> The center windows on each side have upside down smilies with screens for ventilation. I'm not too worried about the gas mileage. For some reason, putting gas in a boat is a lot less painful than into a truck or SUV.



Amen on that one! Haha! Good luck out there.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 14, 2014)

Now that's what I call comfort in the winter!  

Really nice job!

Keith
Texas


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## jhunter1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks awesome! How do you like your seaark?


----------



## SaltyGhost (Nov 21, 2014)

I love the thing. When I bought it, the head mechanic at the marina said, "I hope you know you bought yourself a tank." I said, "Good, I have a tendency to run stuff over a lot."


----------

